# Question on Choke Tubes



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright 3 days 65 shells and 1 duck. I know I am not that bad of a shot, some guys I was hunting with today recommended that I get an extended choke for my Benelli nova pump shotgun. They were both shooting over-unders. They recommended I look at pattern master chokes, however I was wondering what you guys might recommend for shotting ducks at about 35 yards?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i was having the same problem with my nova. i got one of those brily duck chokes. it is a light modified. i love it. all i shoot is 3in #4 and hit pretty much everything. i was thinking about the paternmaster but i didn't have the money at the time, now i don't even want one


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

What choke do you have in now?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

whats a good choke for a 870 express


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

Mallardpin I have just been using the #3 and #4 which is the modified and ultra modified choke tubes that came with my Benelli Nova, seemed to work good for doves but was popping them about 15 yards, seems long distances with the choke tubes I have now i get too large a spread at about 25 yards


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

That is to tight of pattern, this is why you miss the close ducks. I bet the one you got was a long shot. Steal patterns different then lead.

Modified in lead equals full in steal.

Improved Cylinder in lead equals Modified in steal.

Before spending money on a new tube, I would try using you a Improved Cylinder and see if your shooting improves. This is what I shoot and works well for me on decoying ducks and geese.

I hope this helps.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

so if I understand correctly what you are saying, is for steel shot ranging form BB to say #4 I need a full choke that can do steel shot. The choke I use is a modified choke marked as *** for the nova and the **** for the nova and haven't hit anything far away. The duck I shot was about 15 yards from me. Someone recommended a Kicks high flyer modified choke for my nova but it sounds like if I purchased one I should go with a full or x-full is that correct?


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I use a Impoved which equals a Modified in steal shot.

That is what I would suggest. Your Modified that you are shooting is already a full choke. You need to open up your pattern. A full choke makes it hard to hit anything because you have such a tight pattern.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

No. You need to use a more open choke with steel shot. 
Where you would use a full choke with lead, you need to use a modified choke with steel. Where you would use a modified with lead, use an improved cylinder with steel shot.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> No. You need to use a more open choke with steel shot.
> Where you would use a full choke with lead, you need to use a modified choke with steel. Where you would use a modified with lead, use an improved cylinder with steel shot.


Well said Loke. Thanks.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for all this useful information i really appreciate it


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

For the Nova, you can not go wrong with the Briley duck tube. I had the pattern master on it first and it was a joke if your hunting over dekes. IF your hunting late season geese in a field then the PM is a great tube. With the Briley, I was getting the best pattern with 2-4 shot. 

I tried the tubes that came with the gun but the Briley is a better choke.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

rockymtn_views, based on what you said, I'd recommend an Improved Cylinder choke in your Nova. You might try a modified, but I'd check to see which patterns your particular ammo better and go with that.

Good luck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my father in law one of the brily choke tubs for his nova and he was shooting it on monday and man he was knocking teh ducks down pretty dang good out to about 45 yards on some shoots. so i would realy look in to geting one of them. I payed like 35 bucks for it. You cant go wrong with that choke tube.


----------



## waterboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a nova as well, with a 26" barrel. how does length of barrel affect your patterns if at all, and how does it relate with different choke tubes? On the opener I used my modified choke tube and shot 3" Kent 2 shot. I had a hard time knocking ducks out to 30 to 35 yards.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i beleve length of the barel maters but i do not no how much. i too shoot the brily duck choke and love


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

waterboy said:


> I have a nova as well, with a 26" barrel. how does length of barrel affect your patterns if at all, and how does it relate with different choke tubes? On the opener I used my modified choke tube and shot 3" Kent 2 shot. I had a hard time knocking ducks out to 30 to 35 yards.


I would say that a barrel's length has a very, very limited effect on your pattern. I would imagine if you took 2 guns and everything was identical with both except the barrel length, the pattern would be more open with a shorter barrel. How much more would depend on the difference in lengths but I can't see it being much without a huge difference in lengths simply because how much does a pattern spread per inch of flight? Not much right? But in theory there should be a minute difference.

Have you patterned your gun with those shells? 30-35 yds with a mod should be very lethal. If anything, I'd guess the pattern is a little tight but still good density wise. I'm not sure if you're saying you were hitting them but they weren't dropping or you were just missing them. If your gun is patterning good and the birds are within range, which they certainly are, the shooter's probably to blame. I've been shooting for years and still suck ( I used to REALLY suck), but I've learned alot by shooting clays. It doesn't matter what you're shooting if you're not shooting it correctly. Dead pigeons= dead ducks.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Practice*

Some great wisdom in all these posts. One thing I have not seen mentioned is that steel is lighter than lead. Generally (depending on load of course) it will have higher velocity. Many people practice almost entirely with non-steel loads. At all but the closest ranges, the amount of lead required to compensate for a flying bird is different with steel.

The simplest answer may be to grab a box of your favorite steel loads and head up to the skeet range where you can practice crossing shots. Try it with your modified and improved cyl chokes. You'll probably notice the steel flies a little different than the heavy stuff.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I went to buy a brileys waterfowl choke at Cabelas last night. They don't stock them as of yet. Where can I buy one today? Sportsmans Warehouse?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> I went to buy a brileys waterfowl choke at Cabelas last night. They don't stock them as of yet. Where can I buy one today? Sportsmans Warehouse?


Sportsmans should have them. That is where I got mine.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Joel,
Do you like you Briley or your Kicks better?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> Joel,
> Do you like you Briley or your Kicks better?


I like the Kicks better. A lot of people will tell you that it is all in your head but I really think the porting reduces muzzle climb. My Kicks is a full and I am going to get a Mod. or IC because the full is pretty tight for close decoying shots. What gun do you shoot? If it is a Browning Inv. Plus I would gladly send you down my Kicks Full and my Briley "duck" to try out if you like. I am going to be using a Kicks IC for the next couple of weeks.


----------

